# Circle Cinema 3D surround sound



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

I recently heard about SRS Circle Cinema 3D through an archived Home Theater Geeks podcast. I'm curious if anyone here has any info on it? I haven't been able to find too much recent information. This article is the latest tidbit, I think:
http://hometheater.about.com/od/hometheateraudiobasics/a/Srs-Circle-Cinema-3d-Audio-Basics.htm

I'm intrigued, as it's been proven surround sound can work with only two speakers (think headphones and Smyth Research). After all, we only have two ears... it's the processing in our brain that "creates" surround!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You'd think that someone here would have heard of this and had an opinion on it... :dontknow:


----------



## Roger Dressler (Aug 1, 2009)

It's quiet probably because it has not appeared in the market quite yet.


----------

